# Sicherheitslücken in meinem System



## Hannibal (4. Mai 2004)

Gibt es villeicht eine Page, auf der ich die IP meines Webservers angeben kann welche dann z.B. anzeigt dieser Dienst läuft, was nicht gut ist usw.

Kennt jemand sowas oder wie Teste ich wie sicher mein Suse läuft?  

Ich weiss ja nicht ob ich nen schlimmen Fehler beim aufsetzen gemacht habe :-( 

Gruss


----------



## meilon (4. Mai 2004)

Ich kenn keine, aber wenn du mir deine derzeitige IP sagst, mache ich dir gratis einen Portscan! Müsste aber schnell gehen!

mfg
Klink


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Mai 2004)

-> Nessus
-> nmap

Richtig checken kann dieses sowieso nur der root-Account, und zwar so, ob die Dateirechte im System sinnvoll und richtig gesetzt sind.


----------



## Hannibal (4. Mai 2004)

Oki Doki schau dir mal diese IP an! Welche du per PN bekommen hast! 

Ja also die Dateirechte für Webuser hab ich als Root so zugewiesen, mann sieht es auch wenn mann im Root ordner in einen anderen Ordner will geht das nicht 

Und die SQL Rechte sind auch eingeschränkt


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Mai 2004)

Es geht nicht nur um die Webuser-Rechte, sondern auch um /sbin, /usr, /usr/local, etc.

P.S.: Achte bitte ein bisschen auf Rechtschreibung und Grammatik.


----------



## meilon (4. Mai 2004)

Hast du mir ne PN geschickt oder nicht? Ich weiß nicht ob das Forum was geblockt hat oder so, bei mir ist nichts angekommen


----------



## Hannibal (4. Mai 2004)

Ja ich hatte dir eine PN mit 

217.162.206.229 geschrieben.


----------



## meilon (4. Mai 2004)

also, folgende Ports sind offen:
TCP
21,25,
UDP
7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 21, 23, 25, 37, 42, 43, 57


----------



## Hannibal (4. Mai 2004)

Danke .Werden wohl noch weitere sein.

Gibt es zu diesen Ports etwas zu sagen? Sind da welche dabei, welche ich auf keinen Fall offen lassen sollte?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Mai 2004)

Habe dazu in meiner PM Stellung genommen. UDP-Ports brauchst du in der Regel keine bis auf Port 53 (DNS); restliche Ports blocken.


----------

